# Do you or dont you?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Wave when you see other MH-ers?

We did our first trip last week down to west Wales and attempted to wave to as many as possible...with varied results in return (although this may be down to old eyes not seeing the response :lol: )

I also flashed (...my lights, that is) when it was safe to do so and got a couple of returns on that.  

Also...is there a pecking order? Do A Class only wave at A Class; MH to MHers?; does anyone wave at camper vans?

All in good jest of course  

Graham


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I'll wave at everybody, if I see them. But I don't normally wave at MHs on the opposite side of the motorways / autoroutes. 

Have been known to wave at horse boxes....... :roll:


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I wave at everybody but rarely get a reply from Camper Vans. As with Mike, the opposite sides of a Motorway are not always responded to either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We did up til this last trip, when hardly anyone waved back, It's amazing what the lack of decals does to myopic MH drivers, I'd have thought the two roof lights and solar panel, side windows etc plus two nutters waving like mad might have given them a clue, but it seems if we just flash our lights and not wave they go bananas and flap their arms off.

Can't weigh them up.

VW campers tend not to wave back so give them the full monty, lights and waving, they just look at you like they've never seen a proper MH before   

I could just wave at anyone who waves at us, but that could lead to a decline in waving, and although it's a bit daft and leaning towards pathetic, it's a bit of fun and Downing street hasn't started taxing us for it yet.

Foreign vans don't seem to wave, in fact south of Jockshire not many do.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I had lots of waves in France recently, all nationalities. I got a bit fed up after a while, the left hand was getting tired 8)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Whether in my camper or in the car, I like to wave vigorously and enthusiastically at the occasional unknown car passengers, especially when parked next to them at the lights. Interesting to see their faces and try to guess just what they are saying to each other after they've moved off.

Sometimes they even return the wave with just as much enthusiasm clearly playing safe in case they've forgotten or don't recognise us.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

You may find that Hymer owners do not generally wave to those with lesser Motorhomes.
But don't let this put you off - some of them are quite nice people and are only obeying their handbooks. 
It has something to do with invalidating their warranties. :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Oi! I resemble that remark.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We often wave when on the scooter which often causes alarm especially if we then follow the van to the Aire where our vans parked! 

I also wave at Tuggers. We have bets to see how many we will frantically wave at until the first one reluctantly waves back.

VW campers do wave at least I used to when I was travelling in one. On North Uist the Police even waved at us in a VW.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

We wave to anyone


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

We wave at everyone.
Especially Tesco home delivery vans  

A friendly group all round


----------



## david-david (Feb 24, 2013)

Being left hand drive we tend to find a lot of articulated truck drivers looking down into the drivers side at us as we pass. They always have a huge smile and usually a wave or give a thumbs up as we pass.

Older MH vehicles tend to wave at us a lot more than the newer ones. Maybe ours is just too old to wave at


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh good...its not just me then  

I feel a bit guilty if I miss one due to pesky road/traffic conditions necessitating my 100% attention on them. 

Normally I steer with my feet so I can wave 2 hands....

Graham :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaytutt said:


> We wave to anyone


I don't wave if I suspect the owners are Welsh.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

747 said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > We wave to anyone
> ...


Now you are on thin ice with me.... 

I am currently researching where I can get a large decal of a dragon to go on the front of my overhead cabin!

Graham 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I suspect you may be Welsh. :roll: 

My jibe was aimed directly at Ms Kaytutt as she is very anti-Gnomist. I suppose some of the Welsh might be tolerable though. :? 

Anyway, wot you doing in Cirencester? That's England innit?

I can get you a large copy of my avatar for the front of your van if you like.  Much better than a Dragon.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I wave at everyone usually but this week on the Brighton... Hastings...home trip didn't wave to much l have been deep in thought and discussion over various things with Andy that seemed really important but dammed if l can remember now. I did wave whenever my eyes shoved a big enough spike with the word motorhome into my brain....only a couple of folks waved in return


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

747 said:


> I suspect you may be Welsh. :roll:


Yep...Gods own country 8)



747 said:


> Anyway, wot you doing in Cirencester? That's England innit?


Sssshhhh...its a silent invasion ready for the uprising. Im a sleeper 



747 said:


> I
> 
> I can get you a large copy of my avatar for the front of your van if you like.  Much better than a Dragon.


 8O :laughing3: :crazyeyes: :rofl: :silly: :crazy:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

ThursdaysChild said:


> You may find that Hymer owners do not generally wave to those with lesser Motorhomes.
> But don't let this put you off - some of them are quite nice people and are only obeying their handbooks.
> It has something to do with invalidating their warranties. :wink:


I only wave to Prison vans but I might start on hearses as a lot of my friends seem to be using them these days.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

We always wave, and usually comment on how miserable people that don't wave are.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I wave at all tuba players...... and occasionally at bagpipers, but with 2 fingers or less. If I don't wave I put on my really miserable expression


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *GMJ Wrote: *Now you are on thin ice with me....
> 
> Graham 8)


Take no notice of the Gnome Graham and dont take it personally. He hates everyone, not just the Welsh. He just has it in for them at this moment in time. It will be Yorkshire folk next week.

I sometimes see him out in his little car with his little friend. Next time I see him I wont wave. Ill just run over the little Sh1t!

[fullalbumimg:b1ca56fb2c]722[/fullalbumimg:b1ca56fb2c]


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

tubbytuba said:


> I wave at all tuba players...... and occasionally at bagpipers, but with 2 fingers or less. If I don't wave I put on my really miserable expression


You have to admire a man who plays the bagpipes with two fingers or less, I'd always smile at them.


----------



## angelaa (Feb 14, 2011)

We always wave. Love it when we get a wave back, and we also think people are miserable if they don't wave back to us. It's like being in a big club.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We do wave at the Acado and Tesco delivery vans, they usually wave back, they must see a lot of nutters every day


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I'm a waver John is not unless he gets fed up with me nagging.
Waved at a nice bus today, got a smile but no wave back.


sue


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

747 said:


> I suspect you may be Welsh. :roll:
> 
> My jibe was aimed directly at Ms Kaytutt as she is very anti-Gnomist. I suppose some of the Welsh might be tolerable though. :?
> 
> ...


I'm not anti-gnomist, just anti-gnomeWithRedHatWotTalksFunnyWotLovesPugsWotIsAGrumpyBarSteward :wink:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

We wave but have noticed a reduction in return waves recently. That could of course be somthing to do with the paint job we inherited with the van. Most motorhomes might not expect to see a green, brown and gold Hymer. 

We also wave to motorhomes when we're out walking and wonder if the occupants realise we are fellow owners or just think we are a bit mad. 

Which, of course, we are.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

747 said:


> I can get you a large copy of my avatar for the front of your van if you like.  Much better than a Dragon.


Too late...large dragon decal just ordered. A little job for next weekend 

It will be slap bang in the front above out heads on the overhead bed area

Graham


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> We always wave, and usually comment on how miserable people that don't wave are.


we must be Mr & Mrs Miserable then.....

we don't wave, never have, don't see the point personally. does that make us miserable?? clearly in the eyes of many others yes. hey ho - so be it. frankly I can't be arsed to worry about it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

GMJ said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > .........
> ...


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Waving*

We waved in the 80's and 90's we don't wave anymore, too many MH's so the the adventurous group of MH'ers that broke away from Caravaning are no more as they are pretty much everywhere and then you get to Site and they all ignore each other.

We wave at the passengers on Coaches as they overtake and you get a brilliant response from the Blue Rinse brigade that's quite heart warming.

We wave to Children if they are looking back as they overtake and invariably they always grap a cuddly toy to wave back with.

I quite enjoy pipping the horn and waving at someone in their garden! 
They always wave back thinking it's someone they know,laugh everytime.

So we wave but not like we did in the old days
:wink:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> GMJ said:
> 
> 
> > 747 said:
> ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Funny way to spell Wales, but hey ho, we know who to look out for now don't we lads n lasses.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Me :wave:


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

We always wave at any motorhome. Don't bother if on a dual carriageway.

Some miserable gits don't wave back. I normally just raise a hand but the OH normally waves enthusiastically with both hands!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sometimes just a finger is enough by way of acknowledgement, same on the white roads with passing places, except for the more miserable locals who's day you ruined by pulling over to let them past or go by in the opposite direction, fortunately most are pleased to see you and give a huge grin, We always pull over for working vehicle, delaying them will be costing someone somewhere, I sometimes think the none waving locals tar us with the same brush as tuggers, and for obvious reasons not so easy for them to pull over to let traffic by due to ignorance of what is behind them and less than pleasant attitude for those faster vehicles in front   but we love tuggers don't we boys and girls, and I don't mean that heathen Geoff either, no one likes him but that goofy bloke, and he needs all the friends he can get after his performance recently, dogs were covering their poor little lugs I heard.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

From the Fruitcakes site https://sites.google.com/site/motorhomefruitcakes/decals-and-fun-accessories

8) 8)


----------



## OrdinaryJoe (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll wave at anyone, but I've always been easy :lol:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Decal now on (see below). I cut off the Cymru bit and put that on the back of the MH...

Great use of a tenner and dead easy to put on properly 










Graham


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Decal now on (see below). I cut off the Cymru bit and put that on the back of the MH...
> 
> Great use of a tenner and dead easy to put on properly
> 
> ...


Great!!!!!! Well done !!!!!!!
Now Mrs T wants one,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
i dont mind, but just getting the middle bit polished was a pain now sticking a sticker there is going to hurt,
Misty


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I wave

At everything, white vans motorhomes etc

So the eyes are not what they used to be :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mistycat - its a must do!  

I didnt get the largest (mine was the second largest) however it could easily hold it  

The instructions point you to a good Youtube video plus I watched a scond one which showed a slightly different method of fixing. Both self explanatory.

I had to get my lad to hold the step ladders whilst I tackled it from the front as it could have been precarious otherwise :lol: 

Graham


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey Graham,
its not the fixing of the sticker or to use motorhoming jargon the decal :lol: :lol: , done plenty of that in my time, its getting my fat arse in the front and middle of the van opps motorhome :lol: :lol: ,
to polish it I use a flat floor mop, can't see that idea working for a sticker, 
umm will have to have a think about how ITS going to get done, ok ok love I will get it ordered, man women,
was going to apologise to the OP about hijacking his thread but its yours so should be ok,

About the waving,
I mentioned before, when we picked Molly up we were chuckling all the way home as they were all waving in fact Mrs T almost wet herself, 
BUT they never use to wave at our Selfbuild, so I know what Kev is on about, I wave to them with a grin on my face knowing they are thinking whats he doing waving at us,
Misty


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

I'm a waver, thanks to all those who waved to me and grand daughter on our way back from Scarborough today. Got a bit tedious due to tractors, but 'spot the motorhome and see if they wave' helped.

Sue


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

When we first bought our 'van and drove it out of the garage forecourt we got a wave from another 'van. We spent several miles trying to work out who it was . As we drove along it happened again and again. We eventually realised why. I think that it is great. We wave most of the time if we are not concentrating on signpost etc. I also wave at 'vans when I am cycling or walking then realise what an idiot I must look. It does no harm and maybe does a little good.
We are in northern Portugal at the moment. Haven't seen a British 'van for days, mostly French.
Tamsin


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> You may find that Hymer owners do not generally wave to those with lesser Motorhomes.
> But don't let this put you off - some of them are quite nice people and are only obeying their handbooks.
> It has something to do with invalidating their warranties. :wink:


I'll wave at anyone - even if they are driving an inferior make :wink:


----------



## 2014Apache (Oct 29, 2013)

*Do you or don't you?*

We always wave vigorously. Then start bets on the number of people we will pass who are a little bit too miserable to simply raise a hand (let alone shake it about a bit). 8O 8O

We have also been known to wave at the odd Horsebox, but the worst 'mistaken' wave was a Shearings grand tourer gold coach - we got 60 sets of waves for that one :lol:  :lol:


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I always try to look as if I'm about to wave, then when they wave, stare at them stony faced as it they've got two heads.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Best of all I love the waves from kids in passing cars

Especially when you stop a lights etc

priceless

Aldra


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Vick Dicky Dock

" I'll wave at anyone - even if they are driving an inferior make " Wink


Most gracious of you, Sire.

I cannot find a smiley of me tugging my forelock


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> Vick Dicky Dock
> 
> " I'll wave at anyone - even if they are driving an inferior make " Wink
> 
> ...


We are all thankful for small mercies............ :lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Have you got a forelock?

It which case I'm sure you should tug it 

Is it legal to tug it in public??

Aldra :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

I have, and I do - frequently.

To date, this practice has never brought me into disrepute, but I do have to keep an eye on the media.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Well they all looked at me stupid today,
Decided I will wave at every motorhome I pass in my works van today,
Come on your on holiday in beautiful wales, wave at us poor sods still wage slaves
Not one of them cracked a smile,
I will put it down to they never seen me because they were admiring the lovely country side,
Boring barstewards,,,,,,,,
Misty


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

mistycat said:


> Well they all looked at me stupid today,
> Decided I will wave at every motorhome I pass in my works van today,
> Come on your on holiday in beautiful wales, wave at us poor sods still wage slaves
> Not one of them cracked a smile,
> ...


Quite often wave when i am in the car and even from the back of the motorbike, that got a pretty amazed look, it was another 686 though.

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just wave

What the hell they wave or they don't

The truth is do I really care

Those that wave

A moment in time we connect

At my age life is short

Those who don't Maybe like they missed the moment

Life is made up of moments

We decide to meet or we don't 

For me the decisions to meet have been really special

It's how it is

So many friends

Aldra


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Living by the seaside we are used to waves :lol: So it's a natural response from us to anybody in a campervan or motorhome. 
When the hand gets tired, out comes our yellow "LOVE" hand to take over. Oh and just to make sure everyone can see us, we also have a Blue Hand of the facebook group 'motorhome & campervans' too. 

As Aldra says, life is too short,  

****


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

mistycat said:


> Come on your on holiday in beautiful Wales...
> Misty


We are...tomorrow...down to Gowerton. Well for 2 nights but its a start 

Graham


----------



## Kathy6323 (Oct 21, 2012)

We wave when we see someone, sometimes we miss some as we are chatting and don't realise until its too late but its not personal.


----------



## organplayer (Jan 1, 2012)

*Organplayer*

SHMBO gets so carried away, even 'orseboxes get a wave.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Listen to them all

You just need to be experts

It comes with years of waving

Relax, one day you will be good enough 

Many years from now :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Right...just back from 12 days in France and I can report that in my experience most MHers....dont wave  

To be fair it is difficult sometimes on motorways especially if you are in effect 6 lanes plus central reservation apart! ...and if your peepers are getting old  

I had more luck on single carraigeway roads where I flashed (...my lights that is) and waved, thereby almost embarrassing the other van and forcing them into waving.

Notwithstanding this all the fellow MHers we met on our trip were very friendly  

This also extended to the large French lady who we were pitched next to in La Rochelle who (as it turns out) was trying to explain to me that I shouldnt put my awning and stuff out as there was going to be a massive storm that night. Despite my telling her - in French - that I didnt speak great French nor could understand her...at least 4-5 times...her response was almost British in that she just shouted louder and louder :lol: 

We got there in the end but it did cause some amusement to the folk around us. This was espcially so when Monsieur decided to join in and help the situation as OBVIOUSLY I was going to understand his French rather than hers! His contribution was, presumably, just to use the same words she did, speak just as quickly..but in some kind of different order as I didnt understand him either! :lol: 

We got there in the end and it was all in good heart

Graham


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Graham - are you related to Pusser? :lol:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Go on...expand?

I dont think I am

Graham


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

GMJ said:


> Go on...expand? I dont think I am Graham


Pusser was/is a member who's contributions have kept us chuckiling over the years. His style of writing is unique and his descriptions of his adventures leave you wanting to hear more.

I detect a similar style with your writing.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well..you have gotta laugh havent you?

Graham


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

Just crossed from Biarritz to Le Boulou and we waved to and were waved to by the majority of 'vans . We even received waves when we were stuck in a traffic jam entering Spain


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The last wave

He waved so enthusiastically he hit our wing mirror 
Not a problem

We have mirror guards :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I like waving


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Its been said before, they all wave enthusiastically when on the road but won`t give you the time of day on site .


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I hope you will
Give 
Me give me time on the site

I'm fantastic :lol: 8O 

Well a bit fantastic

So ok not that fantastic
Aldr


V


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

I get your drift Aldra , I always try to break the ice so to speak but some just look right through you as if you were`nt there , usually retired bank manager types.


----------



## robridge (Aug 4, 2014)

Coming from Shetland we wave as a matter of course - even at sheep. The Shetland wave is a tad stately - if you come from mainland Shetland its two fingers raised from the wheel. If you come from Yell (as we do) then the fingers are raised and waggled. Unst has its own variation but we don't like to talk about it


----------

